# Accesing EHR



## ElectronicsAndSuch (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you not access EHR through Target.com? It says it's currently unavailable. It says to access it through InsideTGT? How do we access that? 

Just curious,

Thanks.


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Jan 4, 2014)

ElectronicsAndSuch said:


> Can you not access EHR through Target.com? It says it's currently unavailable. It says to access it through InsideTGT? How do we access that?
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> Thanks.



I think Inside TGT is the screen that comes up when you log out after viewing Pay and Benefits in the store.  The screen that has the current stock price on it.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 4, 2014)

Please use the search function.

eHR is unavailable outside of the store.


----------

